# San Luis Bay Inn 2014 Memorial Day Weekend, anyone wants?



## winger (Dec 21, 2013)

I likely will be releasing my 1 Bedroom Fri-Mon ressie in the next week.  I am willing to coordinate the release if anyone wants to pick it up.  Please send me an email (see my profile)


----------

